# Disney Infinity Pre-Order Thread



## DVC_Corrys

Hi,
I wanted to start a thread for the Disney Infinity Pre-Order. Here we can keep track of the best offers, updates, and more. 

While I am going to start compiling a list of pre-orders (help would be appreciated) I will link this E3 video which is both funny and a great look into the game. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KWLWsStisQ8


----------



## Wei Po Yang

From what I have seen, all pre-order deals on the starter packs are the same except for The Disney Store. I have not seen pre-order deals on playsets, disc packs, character packs, or individual characters.

Everywhere but The Disney Store: Starter Pack, 1 additional figure, 1 power disc pack $74.99

The Disney Store: Starter Pack, $15 credit toward future purchase, $74.99

The non-Disney Store pre-order deal is actually a little better, with an $11.99 character and $4.99 disc pack versus a simple $15 credit.


----------



## MarbleBob

I went with Amazon, since they don't charge sales tax for where I live!  We picked Mater for the free additional figure.  And I picked up 2 additional power disc packs to start with.  I'm sure those disc packs are going to be addicting...


----------



## Kat016

What is this exactly?  Both of my kids want this game. Is it a console like PS3 or is it a game you can play on any of the current game consoles including hand held? I'm so confused....


----------



## MarbleBob

Kat016 said:


> What is this exactly?  Both of my kids want this game. Is it a console like PS3 or is it a game you can play on any of the current game consoles including hand held? I'm so confused....



It's a game that plays on the current consoles.  They have a 3ds version, but I don't know about the other hand held options.  

It seems to have a couple different modes/aspects of gameplay, which seems a bit confusing, but in my mind this means the kids won't get bored as easily.

For gaming, I see two main styles.  #1). Sky landers style with the action figures.  You pick a figure that you want to play with and then place it on the portal/console and that character is automatically loaded in the game.  If you pick a Cars character, then you play cars themed games.  If you pick a different movie character, you play games associated with that movie.  The games seem to vary. #2) free play style.  If your kids like Minecraft or My Sims, then they will probably like this too.  Not sure exactly, but it seems that when goals/achievement are made in the themed games, then features are unlocked in the sandbox play.  basically, you'll be able to build custom worlds to play in, with stuff from the movies and real life theme parks, like Spaceship Earth. That's what sold me on it 

For both of those gaming styles, get ready to spend a lot of money if you or your kids are collectors.  You'll end up wanting to accumulate more figures as each figure brings along its own set of strengths and weaknesses.  Then, there are the power discs, those add more features to a character, like stronger weapons and armor, but also goofy stuff for the toy box mode, like Mickey's car.   There are 2 discs in a blind pack, and some discs are rare, so I'm sure there will be some trading going on with these.  Kids will probably be getting a lot of these...

Hope that explanation helps.  I haven't played the game, so it might not be 100% accurate, but from a parents perspective, that's the gist of it


----------



## Kat016

MarbleBob said:
			
		

> It's a game that plays on the current consoles.  They have a 3ds version, but I don't know about the other hand held options.
> 
> It seems to have a couple different modes/aspects of gameplay, which seems a bit confusing, but in my mind this means the kids won't get bored as easily.
> 
> For gaming, I see two main styles.  #1). Sky landers style with the action figures.  You pick a figure that you want to play with and then place it on the portal/console and that character is automatically loaded in the game.  If you pick a Cars character, then you play cars themed games.  If you pick a different movie character, you play games associated with that movie.  The games seem to vary. #2) free play style.  If your kids like Minecraft or My Sims, then they will probably like this too.  Not sure exactly, but it seems that when goals/achievement are made in the themed games, then features are unlocked in the sandbox play.  basically, you'll be able to build custom worlds to play in, with stuff from the movies and real life theme parks, like Spaceship Earth. That's what sold me on it
> 
> For both of those gaming styles, get ready to spend a lot of money if you or your kids are collectors.  You'll end up wanting to accumulate more figures as each figure brings along its own set of strengths and weaknesses.  Then, there are the power discs, those add more features to a character, like stronger weapons and armor, but also goofy stuff for the toy box mode, like Mickey's car.   There are 2 discs in a blind pack, and some discs are rare, so I'm sure there will be some trading going on with these.  Kids will probably be getting a lot of these...
> 
> Hope that explanation helps.  I haven't played the game, so it might not be 100% accurate, but from a parents perspective, that's the gist of it



I'd there something you can attach to, say a ps3, to make the figurine interact with it?


----------



## MarbleBob

It appears that the figures just attach to it.  It's not like a play set where the figures go down slides or buttons that make them move.

You might want to watch a couple of their promotional videos in order to get a better understanding. 

http://infinity.disney.com/


----------



## Kat016

MarbleBob said:
			
		

> It appears that the figures just attach to it.  It's not like a play set where the figures go down slides or buttons that make them move.
> 
> You might want to watch a couple of their promotional videos in order to get a better understanding.
> 
> http://infinity.disney.com/



Thank you...I think ill do that.  I'm so confused lol


----------



## MarbleBob

Kat016 said:


> Thank you...I think ill do that.  I'm so confused lol



I just re-read a couple of my comments and I'm probably not as clear as I'd like to be.  I had foot surgery on Friday, and I guess the pain meds are affecting me a bit more than I expected.  LOL


----------



## disvaclub92

Here is a link to Best Buy - Just received an email from them on the product.

Starter Pack - $74.99

With purchase of the Starter Pack you get a free character.

The free character deal is appealing, but I cant decide on which one I want.

Interested to see if there are better offers out there.


----------



## jrmasm

Toy R Us has a 20% coupon for a regular priced Disney Infinity Item.

http://trus.imageg.net/graphics/media/trus/DP080213A_BTS2_Base.pdf

I haven't been to the store yet to ask but it looks like you can use it on the starter pack which makes the price $59.99

There is a link to the coupon on this page:

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=18598166


----------



## erionm

jrmasm said:


> Toy R Us has a 20% coupon for a regular priced Disney Infinity Item.
> 
> http://trus.imageg.net/graphics/media/trus/DP080213A_BTS2_Base.pdf
> 
> I haven't been to the store yet to ask but it looks like you can use it on the starter pack which makes the price $59.99
> 
> There is a link to the coupon on this page:
> 
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=18598166



If you are pre-ordering from Toys 'r Us and want the free character and free power disc pack, you can't use the 20% off coupon.


----------



## erionm

disvaclub92 said:


> Here is a link to Best Buy - Just received an email from them on the product.
> 
> Starter Pack - $74.99
> 
> With purchase of the Starter Pack you get a free character.
> 
> The free character deal is appealing, but I cant decide on which one I want.
> 
> Interested to see if there are better offers out there.



Toys 'r Us appears to have the best pre-order offer.  You get a free Power Disc Pack in addition to the free Character.  They also offer free standard shipping.  You can't mix this offer with the 20% off coupon posted above.

https://www.toysrus.com/disneyinfinity


----------



## MarbleBob

erionm said:


> Toys 'r Us appears to have the best pre-order offer.  You get a free Power Disc Pack in addition to the free Character.  They also offer free standard shipping.  You can't mix this offer with the 20% off coupon posted above.
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/disneyinfinity



As Wei Po Yang pointed out in the 2nd post, most pre-orders include both the free power disc pack and the free character (Disney store has a different offer).  I went with Amazon over Toys R Us because I'll save a few more bucks on sales tax.

I'll probably use the Toys R Us 20% off coupon on the Cars or Lone Ranger sets 

My kids are addicted to Minecraft, so naturally, they are very interested in the Infinity Toy Box feature.  We've been watching the youtube videos and it looks like this is going to be a lot of fun


----------



## jrmasm

erionm said:


> If you are pre-ordering from Toys 'r Us and want the free character and free power disc pack, you can't use the 20% off coupon.



That's is not what I was told at my local store last night. One of the managers read the coupon and said I would be able to use it.  I'll be super ticked if that's not the case on release day.

Eta:  I just put starter pack in the cart on the TRU website, applied the code and the price reduced to $59.99.


----------



## erionm

jrmasm said:


> That's is not what I was told at my local store last night. One of the managers read the coupon and said I would be able to use it.  I'll be super ticked if that's not the case on release day.
> 
> Eta:  I just put starter pack in the cart on the TRU website, applied the code and the price reduced to $59.99.



If you also have the free character and free power disc pack in your cart when you apply the coupon, the character and power disc pack change from free to paid.


----------



## erionm

MarbleBob said:


> As Wei Po Yang pointed out in the 2nd post, most pre-orders include both the free power disc pack and the free character (Disney store has a different offer).



The pre-order offers from BestBuy.com and Target.com do not include the free power disc pack.


----------



## MarbleBob

erionm said:


> The pre-order offers from BestBuy.com and Target.com do not include the free power disc pack.



Thanks for the clarification.  It seems strange that Amazon, Toys r Us, Gamestop, and Walmart all have the free power disc pack, but Target and Best Buy do not....  Regardless, we can't wait to get our hands on this


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

D23 announced new characters:

Wreck-it Ralph & Vanellope
Agent P & Phineas
Frozen's Anna & Elsa
Jack Skellington
Rapunzel

Toy story play set 
Buzz, woody & Jessie 

Has anyone heard of a release date?

I read of Sorcerer Mickey in Jan 2014. 
Otherwise no dates...


----------



## erionm

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> D23 announced new characters:
> 
> Wreck-it Ralph & Vanellope
> Agent P & Phineas
> Frozen's Anna & Elsa
> Jack Skellington
> Rapunzel
> 
> Toy story play set
> Buzz, woody & Jessie
> 
> Has anyone heard of a release date?
> 
> I read of Sorcerer Mickey in Jan 2014.
> Otherwise no dates...


toysrus.com has the Toy Story Play Set as 10/15/2013.  Not sure if this is an official date since they had that set on-line prior to the D23 Expo.


----------



## D23Ry

i feel so old playing games like this...but i think i have to pre-order it from amazon 

SO you dont know what you are going to get in the power packs? thats kind of lame if you ask me.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

I'd much prefer the power packs be the impossible to find (cough over priced ebay cough) than the figures.


----------



## D23Ry

maybe we can start a trading thing on here for duplicates. knowing my luck i'll get the same ones


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

I definately can see a thread starting for trading!!


----------



## D23Ry

so where is everyone pre-ordering this? or are you just showing up on Sunday. Was thinking about pre-ordering from gamestop so you can pick up the game, but they ship you the extra character and the powerdisc's. Anyone know of a pre-order where you can pick up everything at once?


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

We ordered from amazon. It is showing a delivery date of 8/21. They also had the free figure and disc. I'm hoping it will all ship together.


----------



## MarbleBob

Amazon says my shipment will arrive on 8/21 as well.  Specifically, the order status says, "DELIVERY ESTIMATE: WEDNESDAY, AUGUST 21, 2013 BY 8:00PM".

Getting close now!!!


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

I have a few bestbuy gift cards. I'm gonna use those to pick up the Lone Ranger set locally.


----------



## Axlcat

I pre-ordered this for PS3 on Amazon when it was first announced.  I picked Captain Barbossa as my free figure, and have since also ordered Davy Jones  and the Lone Ranger Playset Pack. 

I have no idea how this is all going to work even after watching some of the videos, but that's probably because even though I love to play video games, I pretty much suck at it.    Since I'm not very creative at all either I will just be happy if there are traditional game levels.


----------



## MarbleBob

Apparently, Target is going to have the Cars and Lone Ranger sets for 50% off next week.

http://slickdeals.net/f/6208838-Disney-Infinity-Playsets-Cars-Lone-Ranger-17-50-Target

I saw similar mention of this on other websites too...  Fingers crossed that this is legit


----------



## Axlcat

I wonder if Target will give the discount online.  I don't think I would want to be anywhere near the store on release day.


----------



## D23Ry

MarbleBob said:


> Apparently, Target is going to have the Cars and Lone Ranger sets for 50% off next week.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/6208838-Disney-Infinity-Playsets-Cars-Lone-Ranger-17-50-Target
> 
> I saw similar mention of this on other websites too...  Fingers crossed that this is legit



yeah its legit, i'm hoping amazon matches it


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

That bestbuy post was from 4/25. Not sure it will be valid.  But will definately watch it. Gonna be surfing a lot to find any deals lurking out there. 

I didn't preorder either cars or Lone Ranger. Might go to target and try and get them for half price. Then wander over to bestbuy and see if they will price match!!  Been saving those bestbuy gift cards since last Christmas


----------



## D23Ry

For those interested Crystal Lightning McQueen at Toysrus is up for pre-order. I'm guessing this will be rare since its only sold at toysrus???

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23640116 

and exclusive power discs:
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23788536


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Let the exclusives begin.


How did you happen upon this TRU exclusive?


----------



## erionm

D23Ry said:


> For those interested Crystal Lightning McQueen at Toysrus is up for pre-order. I'm guessing this will be rare since its only sold at toysrus???
> 
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23640116
> 
> and exclusive power discs:
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23788536





Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Let the exclusives begin.
> 
> 
> How did you happen upon this TRU exclusive?



I knew that TRU was going to have exclusive power discs since they have an exclusive album to that holds 30 (20 regular + 10 exclusive).

TRU Exclusive Power Disc Album:
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=21822866

Kinda surprise about the exclusive figure.

Also, TRU has removed the Toy Story play set pack from the website.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Here is an interesting article on the exclusives


http://vinylmationkingdom.com/2013/...stal-mater-and-the-tru-exclusive-power-discs/

I'm trying to hunt down a list of what those 10 TRU exclusives are


----------



## D23Ry

That album looks pretty nice. 30 is good. Gotta keep them organized somehow  Might pick that up next week sometime.


----------



## D23Ry

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Here is an interesting article on the exclusives
> 
> 
> http://vinylmationkingdom.com/2013/...stal-mater-and-the-tru-exclusive-power-discs/
> 
> I'm trying to hunt down a list of what those 10 TRU exclusives are



I pre-ordered the lightning mcqueen but i doubt i will open it. seems like a good collectors item, unless they are making tons of these (which might be the case). The article doesnt say how many of each will be made.

Also, is ANYONE concerned that we have not seen any reviews on the game? Seems odd since its coming out in just a few days now.


----------



## ImDMous

We went to the press release party for it in January and played a rough version with the developers, then they had it at Comic Con and D23 Expo to play.  Even the rough version of the pirate ship sailing was great, I can't image what it's like finished.

I'm really not sure what i would do in toy box mode, I'm not very creative in that way but I think kids will love it.  Some of the vehicles were just hilarious.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

D23Ry said:


> Also, is ANYONE concerned that we have not seen any reviews on the game? Seems odd since its coming out in just a few days now.




I'm kinda worried that after playing thru the initial stories it will lose its appeal. Unless toy box is like a level creator.  Where you can create a "mission" or "race" and share it with the community. And enter others. But there has to be a point.  To just go into another's world and wander around, doesn't sound all that exciting. But we will find out very soon!!


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

So when i got home i started looking for what the 10 TRU exclusive disc's are and after spending too much time on the TRU site, i bought 2 TRU disc packs and the TRU exclusive holder.  I need to stop!


found another website that shows the target 50% off lone ranger and cars sets
http://slumz.boxden.com/f13/disney-infinity-sale-target-8-18-8-24-a-1961966/

I hope that is for real!

Also found a couple other sites that look good to watch...
http://disneyinfinityfans.com
http://disneyinfinitycharacters.com


----------



## D23Ry

did you see at toys r us on sunday its buy 1 TRU disk pack and get 1 for $1! I just cancelled my preorder for the disk packs i had because of this

http://www.disneyinfinityfans.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=1837#sthash.oxvZLnvB.dpbs

i'm way to old to be this excited about a game


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

I wonder what the limit will be.
Hopefully there is. I can see people buying them by the case. Then throwing them on eBay. 

I'm also worried about quantity on hand. 

My first stop Sunday is target for lone and cars. Can't beat that deal. 
Then TRU. Hopefully a few are left.


----------



## D23Ry

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> I wonder what the limit will be.
> Hopefully there is. I can see people buying them by the case. Then throwing them on eBay.
> 
> I'm also worried about quantity on hand.
> 
> My first stop Sunday is target for lone and cars. Can't beat that deal.
> Then TRU. Hopefully a few are left.



Yeah, I am doing the same thing. Target first, then TRU. Unless Amazon price matches then I will order the "extra" stuff of Amazon and save myself the hassle of in-store stuff. Wonder how crowded the stores will be? Is this going to be big or are we just Disney nuts  BTW Online its 5 per customer, not sure if it will be the same in-store.


----------



## iheartdisney

Why the heck would Disney release this game during "back to school" time? Do they not realize the budget is committed elsewhere?!? 
My kids want this game in a bad way, and I was planning on getting it for Christmas, but now I'm worried about supply vs. demand. i don't want to pay scalper prices for it come November.


----------



## HollenAngi

Preordered from disney store and received the game today. Kids live it!


----------



## HollenAngi

Was supposed to say love it.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

HollenAngi said:


> Preordered from disney store and received the game today. Kids live it!



Jealous!!!
Ordered from amazon And won't get it until weds


----------



## MarbleBob

For those who pre-ordered from amazon...  I just saw this amazon facebook promotion.  You can get $5 off a >= $25 order.  I just cancelled my pre-order and then re-placed it.  So the starter kid was $69.99.  Or you can add another power disc pack for the original price 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/socialmedia/promotions/BTS_2013/

Oh, and if you hate spamming your facebook wall, you can set the privacy settings so that amazon posts on your wall are only seen by you.  Or you can delete the post after you get the promotional code applied to your amazon account...


----------



## Axlcat

D23Ry said:


> did you see at toys r us on sunday its buy 1 TRU disk pack and get 1 for $1! I just cancelled my preorder for the disk packs i had because of this
> 
> http://www.disneyinfinityfans.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=1837#sthash.oxvZLnvB.dpbs
> 
> i'm way to old to be this excited about a game



Thanks for this link.  I have to say after reading some of the threads there that the launch of the game at these stores sounds every bit as confusing as the game itself.  It sounds like there is a good chance to get a lot of duplicates with the disc packs, so I'm going to get familiar with the game before I start going crazy with all the extras.  I did pre-order the Crystal Lightening McQueen at TRU when it was available.  Why, I'm not sure.  

But it was mentioned that TRU will start their online sale at midnight (PST I assume), and I have to believe that Target will do the same.  My main goal is to get the Lone Ranger playset for half price, and I cancelled my Amazon pre-order since there doesn't seem to be any way of knowing if they will match.


----------



## MAH4546

Axlcat said:


> I wonder if Target will give the discount online.  I don't think I would want to be anywhere near the store on release day.



At Target especially, it'll be just like any other 8am Sunday opening. 

This game has all signs of a hit, but it's a new franchise nonetheless. People aren't going to be lining up.


----------



## Axlcat

That's encouraging.   I'm thinking the next big opportunity to get good sales on this stuff will be Black Friday.   That will be a nightmare for sure.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

iheartdisney said:


> Why the heck would Disney release this game during "back to school" time? Do they not realize the budget is committed elsewhere?!?
> My kids want this game in a bad way, and I was planning on getting it for Christmas, but now I'm worried about supply vs. demand. i don't want to pay scalper prices for it come November.



Sorry, but I don't know of any company that thinks about not releasing something during back to school.


----------



## erionm

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Jealous!!!
> Ordered from amazon And won't get it until weds



I just switched my pre-order from toysrus.com to my local TRU.  They open at 8 AM Sunday morning.


----------



## D23Ry

erionm said:


> I just switched my pre-order from toysrus.com to my local TRU.  They open at 8 AM Sunday morning.



great idea. i saw they sold out at disney world on friday. kind of cool they went on sale at dw

anyone have a wii u and want to add me as a friend? maybe we can play online

Nintendo name is: bagelino


----------



## Axlcat

The status on my orders at Amazon has changed to "shipping now".


----------



## HollenAngi

Does anyone know if best buy is having any launch sales tomorrow?


----------



## Dziactor

I switched from Amazon to TRU as well after I read about when Amazon is shipping on this Facebook page.


----------



## Axlcat

You can get a power disc capsule or album free if you buy the starter pack at Best Buy.   They retail for about $10.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Just downloaded the target app that has the weekly ads. No mention of a 50% off cars or Lone Ranger set he in the burbs of Chicago.

I'll be really disappointed if that isn't there.


----------



## D23Ry

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Just downloaded the target app that has the weekly ads. No mention of a 50% off cars or Lone Ranger set he in the burbs of Chicago.
> 
> I'll be really disappointed if that isn't there.



you can order from toys r us right now and do instore pickup. all the promo's work too. buy 1 get 1 1/2 off, etc. good deals going on!


----------



## Axlcat

What happened with Target?   

Someone on the Infinity Fan Forum was nice to let everyone know about Walmart having the figure 3-packs for $15.  I bought the villain one and I also got The Lone Ranger playset for $20.   Saves me the stress of going over to Target in the morning.  The problem with the figures was that I already had ordered Barbossa and Davy Jones from Amazon.  But I really wanted Randall so I'll just have to deal with an extra Davy.  Hard to pass up when the indiviual figures are $12-13.

Edit:  Target finally updated.  The Cars and Lone Ranger sets are $17.49 compared to $19.96 at Walmart and I'm not sure if Target has in-store pickup, so Walmart turned out to be a good deal.  They won't be available for pickup for 3-6 days, but that is no big deal since I won't have the game before Tuesday.


----------



## D23Ry

yeah target needs to do in store pickup! good deals everywhere with this game, its pretty crazy


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Operation divide and conquer. 

I sent the wife to target for store opening. She got the fun store 5 other people in line talkin Disney.  She got both Lone Ranger and cars sets. Only 3 were left. Definitely limited quantities. 

I went to best buy.  Not opening until 10

So went over to TRU
Sign said opens at 10, and I was about to drive off when a guy walked in.  So I followed him in. They were open.  Cancelled my online order and got 4 TRU discs, 4 regular discs, and the TRU exclusive disc album. 

And now I wait until tues for the game. 48 or so agonizing hours!!


----------



## HollenAngi

Target wouldn't sell me the cars pack because their computer said it wasn't available until oct. told TRU and they price matched for me.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

My wife ran into something similar. But they sold it to her and on the receipt it just says merchandise.  Clerk probably overwrote the system


----------



## D23Ry

HollenAngi said:


> Target wouldn't sell me the cars pack because their computer said it wasn't available until oct. told TRU and they price matched for me.



thats horrible. such a target thing to do.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Wreck it Ralph and nemo are DEFINATELY common. Already got three of each. 

And if they are THAT common how do you trade something everyone has?  We'll see. 

I did buy 4 TRU packs with the sole intention of trading 3 of em.


----------



## disvaclub92

Thank you for all the great posts on deals.  I just bought GameStop had a deal $63 including tax.   Two codes required Gust15 for $15off and saver for free shipping.     Also bought my three packs villains and side kicks from Walmart with store pick-up.  

I think I am most likely the person most excited in this House to get this product right now.  My girls are a bit older and busy with activities, so I might be able to hide it till Christmas.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

When you go to get your power discs, feel the bag. You can feel for the round discs. Since there are only 2 discs in the bag it makes it easier.  Very helpful if you are missing those kinds.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Oh bestbuy price matching experience

First BB wouldn't do the one for a dollar, but would do the $4.99

Second BB did honor but only 2 packs


----------



## Axlcat

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Wreck it Ralph and nemo are DEFINATELY common. Already got three of each.
> 
> And if they are THAT common how do you trade something everyone has?  We'll see.
> 
> I did buy 4 TRU packs with the sole intention of trading 3 of em.



I guess Disney did it this way to have one more thing for people to trade at the parks along with pins and vinyls?  That's fine if you're into that. 

I went ahead and bought some power packs at TRU online, including one of their exclusives.  I noticed on their front page, they say "buy one, get one free", but when you go to the order page, it's "buy one, get one for $1".  They better fix that quick.   When I tried to use the store pickup option, my nearest TRU was out of stock, so I just opted to have them shipped - I'd spend the savings in gas anyway.  I also forgot to use the 20% coupon.  I suck at this.


----------



## D23Ry

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> When you go to get your power discs, feel the bag. You can feel for the round discs. Since there are only 2 discs in the bag it makes it easier.  Very helpful if you are missing those kinds.



Yeah those have to be the most common. Heard other stories like this.

What else did you get? 

I got:
1 Jack Sparrow Pieces of 8
1 Mickeys car
3 Wreck it Ralph Sugar Rush Sky
2 Nemo Marlins Reef
1 Rapunzels Kingdom
1 Mikes Car

I'm guessing no ones needs to trade one of my duplicates for something


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

I started a new thread for trading.

The DIS Discussion Forums - DISboards.com > Just for Fun > Disney Online Games

I called it "Disney Infinity Power discs Trading"

Not sure how to link that... below was the first post.


So...

I have these for trade:
(2) Sugar Rush Sky
(2) Alice in Wonderland Sky
(3) Finding Nemo Sky
(3) Finding Nemo
(1) Mickey's Jalopy
(2) Tangled Sky Disney
(3) Cane with Tennis
(2) Fix-it Felix's Fix
(1) Bolt Strength
(1) Pirate Booty Disney
(3) Mike's Car (toys r us exclusive)

What i need:
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Damage Control
Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Abu asan Elephant.

I know Dumbo and Abu are rare so i'd be willing trade multiple disc's for either of those.


----------



## HollenAngi

I am new to this board and have setup a trade for a power disk. This will be a first time for both of us. How is this normally handled?


----------



## thehowells

mine just arrived, guess my night is shot


----------



## Axlcat

PS3 users who have not received their game yet and are unaware of issues may want to read this thread at Disney Infinity Fans:

http://www.disneyinfinityfans.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2116#sthash.K7nzLL15.dpbs

My game is being delivered tomorrow, and I may just hold off a few days and wait for a permanent solution.  I know this might be impossible for some to do, but I am not a die-hard gamer.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

This was an interesting post about the next 2 waves.

http://www.disneyinfinityfans.com/viewtopic.php?t=899#sthash.u8cknp4s.dpbs

I really hope that TRU continues to have the buy one $4.99 get one for $1.
I had $40 best buy gift card waiting since last christmas for this.  We ended up buying 20 packs including 4 TRU exclusives.

But man.. without that awesome deal, i don't know how many we'll be able to pick up.


----------



## Axlcat

Frankenweenie!


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Yes it just launched not just barely 5 days ago...

Info on wave 2, here we go!

Jack Skellington - Oct 15, 2013
Anna - Nov 19, 2013
Elsa - Nov 19, 2013
Wreck-it-Ralph - Dec 10, 2013
Vanellope - Dec 10, 2013
Rapunzel - Dec 10, 2013
3-Pack Girl Power - Dec 10, 2013

Found the above... http://www.disneyinfinityfans.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1788#sthash.3DzuLCGm.dpbs

Want to see pictures...
http://vinylmationkingdom.com/2013/...more-wave-2-disney-infinity-figure-packaging/

I'm kinda bummed they would put violet in a wave 2 pack.
WHY???  should have been Jessie.

I'm excited that they appear to be releasing a bit more slowly.
I'd like to get a paycheck in between each purchase.  The initial layout was quite costly... thou we were saving since last christmas.

I'm itching for Jack and Sorcerer Mickey.


----------



## Axlcat

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> I'm excited that they appear to be releasing a bit more slowly.
> I'd like to get a paycheck in between each purchase.  The initial layout was quite costly... thou we were saving since last christmas.



I expect a lot of insanity on Black Friday.   Disney is killing me with the Infinity release occurring at the same time as the Fairytale Doll Collection.  And I have a trip to Disneyland in the fall too.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Axlcat said:


> I expect a lot of insanity on Black Friday.   Disney is killing me with the Infinity release occurring at the same time as the Fairytale Doll Collection.  And I have a trip to Disneyland in the fall too.



Ill be preordering the figures.  No way will I deal with the crowds.  That just isn't magical 

That doll collection is beautiful saw the ad at the Disney store over the weekend. Just can't afford another collection.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Pre orders:

Walmart only for woody
GameStop only for jack skellington

From what I read these 2 stores have first crack. They will be widely available a period of time later.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

So I saw on another threat that target has a pre order for power disc series 2. And it appears that it comes with 20 discs. Does anyone know if that means 10 packs of unknown dics's or the 20 disc of the new series?


----------

